# which would you pick for first concealed carry ruger lc9 or sig saur p238



## nyvin2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sig Saur p238 in .380 or Ruger LC9 in .9mm can't decide which to choose for my first concealed carry pistol, i'm in a wheelchair just to put it out there not that i think it counts much anyways so any input, i shot the sig p238 liked it a lot but the hammer is alittle tough to pull back where the lc9 you don't have to worry about that but yet i haven't had the chance to fire the ruger LC-9 just yet im not to sure about all the talk of the long trigger pull i guess ill have to decide for myself. but the guys at my local range said that the lc9 is for me the minute he saw me put it in my hand and how i held it, both fit nicely in my hand should i take the input of the guy at my range of the lc9 or should i get the sig p238 just don't know any input is much appreciated.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you looked at the sig p290? It is a little more like the LC9 as in it has a polymer frame and DAO. it does hold on round less and has a higher msrp then the lc9.

I like the LC9 quite a bit and would at least recommend giving it a thought, Good luck in your gun choices


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Bodyguard 380????????


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

nyvin2011 said:


> Sig Saur p238 in .380 or Ruger LC9 in .9mm can't decide which to choose for my first concealed carry pistol, i'm in a wheelchair just to put it out there not that i think it counts much anyways so any inpu*t, i shot the sig p238 liked it a lot but the hammer is alittle tough to pull back* where the lc9 you don't have to worry about that but yet i haven't had the chance to fire the ruger LC-9 just yet im not to sure about all the talk of the long trigger pull i guess ill have to decide for myself. but the guys at my local range said that the lc9 is for me the minute he saw me put it in my hand and how i held it, both fit nicely in my hand should i take the input of the guy at my range of the lc9 or should i get the sig p238 just don't know any input is much appreciated.


The P238 is not meant to be cocked by hand, it's meant to be cocked by the slide during the loading process, then have the safety engaged until ready to fire.

Since you're in a wheel chair, you can carry a bigger gun in a *Safe Packer or something similar,* I'd go with a G17 or M&P-9. Also, if you're in a chair, I'd recommend a lanyard in case the gun is dropped. *Do not* mount a holster to the chair in case you are removed from it (knocked over etc.)


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Out of two i would probably go for the Ruger just because it is slightly cheaper. My only problem with the Ruger is the magazine disconnect. If you can get past that it feels like it would be a good shooting little gun.


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

I did not like the LC9's trigger which is why I bought the Kahr CM9, but I have not shot that particular model of Sig. Out of the two though, I would go with the Sig.


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

Between the 2, I personally would say the Ruger, because it is chambered in 9mm, which has quite a bit more power than the 380 ACP, but, from what I hear, Sig is coming out with a gun identical to the 238 chambered in 9mm, Although I don't think it's on the market yet. That might be something to think about also. Another thing to consider is your level of expertise with a SA auto, you said something about cocking the hammer on the Sig, which leads me to believe that you don't have much experience with this action type, which can be a very bad thing, unless you are planning on getting a great deal of training from someone with experience before you use it on your own or carry it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would go for the Ruger LC9 in your situation.:mrgreen:


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

You are correct you will have to decide for yourself, both of the pistols you have selected are good quality and worth owning and carrying. you need to handle both of them(and shoot them if at all possible) see what you are the most comfortable with (and can shoot the best). My own personal preference is the Ruger only because I like the 9m/m nato better than the 9m/m short(.380). However that said the 9m/m nato can be quit a snappy handful when in a very small light weight handgun.


----------



## nyvin2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks a lot guys for the advice on both pistols good advice, i think i'm going to have to try out the Ruger lc9 first befor considering if i want to buy it or not. but let me ask you, on the sig saur p2380 .380 do you have to pull the hammer back in order to fire it or can i just rack the slide back and thats all id have to do to fire the gun, i cant remember what the guy at my local range said in how to fire the ruger p238, weather if i had to pull the hammer back first then rack the slide back. but i'm wondering if i just rack the slide that i can fire the gun without having to pull the hammer back.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

nyvin2011 said:


> thanks a lot guys for the advice on both pistols good advice, i think i'm going to have to try out the Ruger lc9 first befor considering if i want to buy it or not. but let me ask you, on the sig saur p2380 .380 do you have to pull the hammer back in order to fire it or can i just rack the slide back and thats all id have to do to fire the gun, i cant remember what the guy at my local range said in how to fire the ruger p238, weather if i had to pull the hammer back first then rack the slide back. but i'm wondering if i just rack the slide that i can fire the gun without having to pull the hammer back.


As posted above...


VAMarine said:


> *The P238 is not meant to be cocked by hand, it's meant to be cocked by the slide during the loading process, then have the safety engaged until ready to fire. *
> 
> Since you're in a wheel chair, you can carry a bigger gun in a *Safe Packer or something similar,* I'd go with a G17 or M&P-9. Also, if you're in a chair, I'd recommend a lanyard in case the gun is dropped. *Do not* mount a holster to the chair in case you are removed from it (knocked over etc.)


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the sig238 is just like the 1911 in operation
when you rack the slide - the hammer is cocked by that action


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Of the two you ask about I'd buy the LC9










But the one I'd really suggest you look at is the Sig P239










Very sweet gun indeed.

:smt1099


----------

